# What Colour Range Rover Sport?



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Ok so ive been saving up a bit and im nearly ready to by a RRS but and its a big but, what bloody color? Personally im torn between white and black but white ones are rare as fook!



















Look nice in both colours but not many in white! You may of seen the

thread about rims, plan to get 22's from a local firm.

So what colour would you choose?


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Lol just noticed the 2nd pic isn't even the Sport but you get the idea


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I dont like white cars so would have to be the black for me - PIMP!! lol.


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

White :thumbup1:

Too many black ones plus you get the "gangster" label with it

i would get one in white with nice 22" black alloys


----------



## SonOfZeus (Feb 15, 2009)

Personally go a black car myself with tinted windows and love it, very ganster. :whistling: however white cars do look the nuts if you're going to keep it clean, again get the windows blacked out all over, looks quality on a RR!


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

geeby112 said:


> White :thumbup1:
> 
> Too many black ones plus you get the "gangster" label with it
> 
> i would get one in white with nice 22" black alloys


Suppose your right, the black one does have a "ganster/drug dealer" stigma attached to it.

(off topic, geeby is that you in the avi, if it is Fcuk me you have made progress since i last saw pics of you!!!!)


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

It doesnt really matter what colour.I really struggle to comprehend the reasoning of those who would own such a vehicle.And Yes, I have been an owner of these, and other vehicles which say SO much about the owners.Unfortunately,it says all the wrong things.IMHO of course.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

geeby112 said:


> White :thumbup1:
> 
> *
> Too many black ones plus you get the "gangster" label with it*
> ...


Lol my mates got a black one and its odd people in other cars wont look you in the eyes ha like your some kind of Scarface wannabe. I prefer the colour in white too and would probs get 22" as per my other thread

http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/22_Inch_Stormer_Style_Black_Alloy_Wheels__118


----------



## geeby112 (Mar 15, 2008)

The Raptor said:


> Lol my mates got a black one and its odd people in other cars wont look you in the eyes ha like your some kind of Scarface wannabe. I prefer the colour in white too and would probs get 22" as per my other thread
> 
> http://www.wheelbasealloys.com/22_Inch_Stormer_Style_Black_Alloy_Wheels__118


very true all in black with tints has been played out too much now.

White to me looks classsier plus you will stand out for the right reasons :thumbup1:


----------



## kgb (Sep 13, 2009)

Nipple pink


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)

Range Rovers are all over - Get an X6! White with a black roof.


----------



## fitpics (Sep 27, 2009)

one of the Peterborough players that lives near me drives about in the white Audi 4x4 with black out windows and black wheels...looks very cool and classier than the Range Rover IMO


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

The Raptor said:


> Ok so ive been saving up a bit and im nearly ready to by a RRS but and its a big but, what bloody color? Personally im torn between white and black but white ones are rare as fook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got to be Overfinch IMO. Pimp the mudda fudda up.:laugh:


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

I was behind patrice evra the other week and he was driving this....did look really smart to be honest...prefer it to the rrs..JMO

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=40237&stc=1&d=1274214401


----------



## b4rmy (Nov 15, 2008)

mrbez said:


> Range Rovers are all over - Get an X6! White with a black roof.


a 4x4 with 2 rear seats, thats a little weird for me! doesnt make sense really. Looks nice on the road though.


----------



## rodrigo (Jun 29, 2009)

do they do mortgages for that kinda sh!t... LOL


----------



## Euroboy (Dec 3, 2009)

Maybe Not !!


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

LOL wtf!


----------



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

lots of these near me, they all look **** imo

Get one in pink or metallic red if you want to stand out


----------



## jonb19 (Jan 14, 2010)

gerg said:


> Less of these near me, they all look **** imo
> 
> Get one in pink or metallic red if you want to stand out


White on 22in overfinch wheels with privecy glass = class

Although i like the idea of Red :thumb:

Ive only ever seen black, silver and a the rare white :thumbup1: and mainly driven by 40 something mum's.......its a fact


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

mrbez said:


> Range Rovers are all over - Get an X6! White with a black roof.


The worlds ugliest and most useless car ever.

Cant stand those things.

On another note. Get Silver.


----------



## Incredible Bulk (Sep 19, 2007)

Chelsea tractor driven by blonde bimbos dropping off one kid at the local school.

same as a MX5 being a hairdressers car


----------



## EssexMalRider (Apr 23, 2010)

A lot of the locals round here prefer the white ones, so really common.

I'd go with the black if its a choice between the 2. There's a pretty sexy dark grey though.

Get the Cayenne S. Had one, theyre sweet :cool2:


----------



## sizar (Nov 13, 2008)

now that's the BEAST :thumb:

SORRY IS SO BIG


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2010)

Black...better for resale value.

White is a fashionable colour at the moment, pretty sure it will go as quick as it came.


----------



## tazzy-lee (Oct 27, 2008)

i would go with electric blue


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

i'd go for silver.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

b4rmy said:


> a 4x4 with 2 rear seats, thats a little weird for me! doesnt make sense really. Looks nice on the road though.


they look mint!

Wouldnt ever touch a Land Rover, build quality is shocking, the amount of value you loose is even worse!


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Clubber Lang said:


> they look mint!
> 
> Wouldnt ever touch a Land Rover, build quality is shocking, the amount of value you loose is even worse!


x2


----------



## UKWolverine (Apr 25, 2009)

How about black with cammo decals? Classy.


----------



## stow (Jun 5, 2007)

If you think White are rare, walk through central London on a sat night!!


----------



## al13 (Apr 14, 2010)

i had a silver one with black clusters, windows and trim, would put a pic up for you if someone could explain how!!!


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Want a big car just to stand out? I'm with Sizar....Get a Hummer...


----------



## Rekless (May 5, 2009)

GunnaGetBig said:


> Want a big car just to stand out? I'm with Sizar....Get a Hummer...


Or a Caddy lol


----------



## mrbez (Feb 8, 2008)




----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

I'd rather get the normal Range Rover over the sport model.

Not that i've got the cash for either!


----------



## m14rky (Aug 11, 2008)

stow said:


> If you think White are rare, walk through central London on a sat night!!


Was gonna say this myself used to have a silver one but I got rid of it nice car too common tho


----------



## dudz (Oct 27, 2008)

Black :thumbup1:


----------



## Five-O (May 21, 2006)

The Raptor said:


> Ok so ive been saving up a bit and im nearly ready to by a RRS but and its a big but, what bloody color? Personally im torn between white and black but white ones are rare as fook!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Folk who buy these are normally absolutely minted, no offence, for all I know, you might be a bloody millionaire, but the words "saving up a bit" and a range rover arn't really words that go hand in hand....its the rich gits that buy them outright because the money you'll need on tap to service, run, and shell out for in case it fooks up will be pretty hefty.

Seriosuly, if your saving up and have nothing left in the pot for in case or when it goes tits up...then Id reconsider.......and remember, you hardly see any type of money back what you put into them....now Im all for having the nice things in life, but IF, and its a big IF, cos Ive no idea what income your on, then id rather put the money your splashing out on this into something that will hold its value a bit better, the Q7's are awesome cars btw, or even property, than just for the sake of driving down the street looking like billy big bollocks.


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

gun metal grey, nice.


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

You can get one Vinyled for like £1500 and it opens up doors.. would you?


----------



## GunnaGetBig (Dec 14, 2008)

Five-O said:


> Folk who buy these are normally absolutely minted, no offence, for all I know, you might be a bloody millionaire, but the words "saving up a bit" and a range rover arn't really words that go hand in hand....its the rich gits that buy them outright because the money you'll need on tap to service, run, and shell out for in case it fooks up will be pretty hefty.
> 
> Seriosuly, if your saving up and have nothing left in the pot for in case or when it goes tits up...then Id reconsider.......and remember, you hardly see any type of money back what you put into them....now Im all for having the nice things in life, but IF, and its a big IF, cos Ive no idea what income your on, then id rather put the money your splashing out on this into something that will hold its value a bit better, the Q7's are awesome cars btw, or even property, than just for the sake of driving down the street looking like billy big bollocks.


Wise words.

To the OP....Are you saving to buy one brand new?

Personally I hate the whole RR Sport label. 6 different engines to choose from?! Surely the 5.0 petrol is the sport because it's the 'fastest' (I use the term fast very loosley) and the rest are just RR with stiff suspension. There is NO WAY IN HELL you can call a 2.7 TD that does 0-60 in 12 seconds and has a top speed of 120mph a 'Sport' model. The rest of the range is just as slow really. The only model that gets close to 'Sport' is the 5.0 supercharged v8 that manages 0-60 in 6 seconds from an engine pushing 500hp. I'm thinking massive fuel bill for bugger all performance from something called 'Sport'. Someone at Land Rover needs to research lighter materials me thinks. Have a laugh


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Yeah i see what your saying but having an RRS isn't really about performance its just a chilled out car for cruising / modding and the 5 liter V8 is out of my league and no not going to buy new.. You can get a decent one from 2006/7 for about 30k and yeah aware of the running costs but can't see it being a problem


----------



## hamsternuts (Feb 8, 2009)

be more original, and get a defender

unfortunately vogues look tacky now, because they're so common


----------

